
Quit abstracting everything into run-time - jlovisa
https://hackernoon.com/running-the-run-time-gauntlet-b106003fa0ef#.qdwg5vfnw
======
jlovisa
If you're curious about the tech mentioned in the article, and would like to
take it for a spin, I've linked to some template expressions below. Each
expression already sets up the contracting of certain agents within the
network. Just open the one you want and hit 'Build.' (To view the pseudo-code
associated with each expression, just click on 'Notes.')

Build a program that runs on a Linux OS (x86 64-bit architecture) (i.e.
contract agents that compile requirements to binary code):

1\. Hello World ([https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#hello-world-
da...](https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#hello-world-data-
julie-2.xp))

2\. Text reverser ([https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#linux-text-
rev...](https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#linux-text-reversal.xp))

3\. Fibonacci calculator
([https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#linux-
fibonacc...](https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#linux-fibonacci-
sequence-displayer.xp))

Build a program that runs in a browser (i.e. contract agents that compile
requirements to js):

1\. Hello World ([https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#hello-world-
da...](https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#hello-world-data-julie-
js-2.xp))

2\. Text reverser ([https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#browser-
text-r...](https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#browser-text-
reversal.xp))

3\. Fibonacci calculator
([https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#browser-
fibona...](https://marketplace.codevalley.com/pilot.html#browser-fibonacci-
sequence-displayer.xp))

You can also take a more in-depth (interactive) tour of emergent coding here
([https://marketplace.codevalley.com/use-
it/module0-step1](https://marketplace.codevalley.com/use-it/module0-step1)).

